# [Recruitment] Fantasy Grounds - Forgotten Realms Campaign



## naturaltwenty (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.naturaltwenty.com/realms.htm 

Starting near the end of January and playing on weeknights for 3 to 4 hours starting at 7:00 p.m. CST (-6 GMT). I currently have 1 player and am looking for 2-3 more. 

This is a new online campaign set in the Forgotten Realms. 
The following software is used to play the game online: 

Players 
Fantasy Grounds v1.0.2 Lite (www.fantasygrounds.com) 

Team Speak v2.0.32.60 ( www.teamspeak.org) Yes, I use TeamSpeak for the majority of my gaming. I host the server and everyone logs in. Chat mode is used primarily for whispers or if I have a blurb of boxed text to put in. 

Blog (http://nat20realms.blogspot.com/) The blog is used primarily for In-Character, between game dialog and background stories. Interactions can take place as long as their outcome does not require DM adjudication, i.e. combat between characters, making magic items, etc. Now if you are describing historical combat or apprenticeship memories that formed your character's decisions or life events that's fine. 

DM 
Dunjinni Platinum v1.0.2 ( www.dunjinni.com ) 

Fantasy Grounds v1.0.2 Full ( www.fantasygrounds.com) 

New characters questions should be directed to naturaltwenty@yahoo.com or log into my forums at http://p206.ezboard.com/bnaturaltwentygaming 

The following rules are used to create the PC's. 
-This is a heroic campaign and the alternate character creation rules in Core Rulebook II should be used to generate statistics. All Forgotten Realms 3.0 and 3.5 books can be used. Other books include the Complete (Divine, Warrior, Arcane and soon-to-be released Adventurer) series. Other feats, classes, and prestige classes may be used with prior approval. 

-Characters start at 1st level. You gain max hit points at first level. 

-Non-evil characters please. 

-Other house rules: The Vitality/Wound from Unearthed Arcana and a modified DR Armor variant will be in use. I will be detailing these and making them available for download via pdf. 

Campaign information will be posted prior to the start of the game. 

Later, 

Greg V. 
Natural Twenty Gaming 
www.naturaltwenty.com


----------

